
KeyBox: Web-Based SSH Access and Key Management - crunk
http://www.sshkeybox.com/
======
exabrial
On a side note... We've largely solved the "key distribution" problem by
storing public SSH keys in LDAP. OpenSSH 6.6+ (I think) has a
AuthorizedKeysCommand that can execute a script. We have a script that does an
LDAP search to pull the public keys for the incoming user.

------
Fastidious
Requires Java.

~~~
exabrial
There's nothing wrong with server side Java...

Quick glance through the code doesn't reveal any major risks, actually seems
to be fairly well written. Author seems to like to write a lot of static
methods/utility classes rather than rely on composition using dependency
injection... not exactly a modern development style but it's good enough.
Author avoids needless abuse of software patterns. It'd be pretty easy to do a
security audit on this code base.

